# Vikings



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well Tarvaris is obviously shut down for the rest of the preseason with a knee contusion.

I will be the first to say that he has looked good when he is in there and I think the vikes will win a lot of games with him behind center.

I will go out on a limb and call a 10-6 record this year. With 3 of those losses coming at the hands of Gus Frerotte at QB.

AP will go for 1,737 yds and 14 TD's, and Berrian will go just over 1,000 yds and 7 TDs.

Just wanted to put those numbers on the record.......what does everyone else think????


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope that TJack only misses 3 games. Every time I see him scramble now I get a bad feeling. I am pretty impressed with him as well. He seems like he really knows the system now, and finally has some pocket presence, given pre-season is about as vanilla as it gets. I am so pumped for the Monday nighter in GB. Should be fun to watch Allen plant Rodgers into the frozen tundra a few times.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I think he should do really well...I'd really like it if he could stay on the field all yea but I have a really hard time believing that he will last a whole 16 game season as some of you guys mentioned. I'm trying to keep my expectations down and only expecting 12-14 games from him.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

The Vikings SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Colt said:


> The Vikings SUCK!!!!!!


Boy, you Broncos fans sure are arrogant!!!! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Colt said:


> The Vikings SUCK!!!!!!


Now don't hold back. Really now. Give us your full opinion. You don't have to hide your true feelings.

8)

Isn't there a 12 step program for this kind of repressed anger?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> The Vikings SUCK!!!!!!


Poor misguided soul.......Must be a Puker fan. uke:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope, I'm a Lions fan :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not as bad as a Puker fan.Lions don't suck they are just the most inept team in the NFL.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the vikes will do ok this year. 11-5 or 10-6.

TJack will have a good year. Nothing too impressive but will get the job done. Like 15-20 td's or so.

AP will have a 1400 rushing year with about 12 td's.

The surprise....well not in my eye is that Rice will but up 1000 yards and 10 tds.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Colt said:


> The Vikings SUCK!!!!!!


Classic......lot of time, effort, and intelligience put into that one.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Vikes have a lot of potential. TJack will be fine...if he can stay on the field. Sure glad they didn't get Favre. Think the Vikes will surprise in the regular season...12 and 4. However, the playoffs will bite them yet again. No Super Bowl for the men in purple.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> > The Vikings SUCK!!!!!!
> ...


Not sure you can put more sarcasm on that one!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Colt said:
> ...


Did you just quote yourself? Must be dying for attention...as all Vikings fans do! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

....good luck taddy....good luck


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> ....good luck taddy....good luck


quoting myself again.....good luck


----------

